# Which picture should I choose?



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

plz close


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I can't see the pictures. =[


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

I can't see the pics, either. You should try to reload them. What program are you useing to load the pics? You can put a picture attachment directly from the site.

If you look up at the tool bar, you can see the letter "A", a smilely face, and a paper clip. The paper clip will bring up Attatchment Manager. Browse your computer or the internet, then upload the pic.

I love betta pics!:-D


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

ok I will try


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

I will upload more soon

http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m574/thebushmansdream/th_betta37.jpg?t=1291948831

http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m574/thebushmansdream/th_betta36.jpg?t=1291949374


http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m574/thebushmansdream/th_betta39.jpg?t=1291948831

http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m574/thebushmansdream/th_betta42.jpg?t=1291948831

http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m574/thebushmansdream/th_betta23-1.jpg?t=1291948831

http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m574/thebushmansdream/th_betta1.jpg?t=1291948831

http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m574/thebushmansdream/th_betta2.jpg?t=1291948831

http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m574/thebushmansdream/th_betta38.jpg?t=1291948831


http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m574/thebushmansdream/?action=view&current=betta41.jpg

http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m574/thebushmansdream/th_betta40.jpg?t=1291949374


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

They're all awful tiny... :/


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

I know but do you like them?


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

u can save the pic then enlarge if you would like


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

but I already submitted my pic for the contest it was the betta in the 8 picture


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

do u like them?....


----------



## nOOb iHACK (Nov 11, 2010)

They're too small and not very visible. Can't say I like them. The second one looks cool but like I said, they're not visible.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

oh sorry guys i don't know how to inlarge them advice would be helpful thanks again


----------



## nOOb iHACK (Nov 11, 2010)

Try using a different camera because making the image bigger will make it worse. I'm thinking you used a cell phone or something with a really low resolution. If this is your only camera, you can use photoshop (or something similar) and go to "Image" on the tool bar. You then select "Image Size". You will have options to resize. Go ahead and mess with the settings until you have the size you want. The image will be distorted but larger.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

they look pretty good, but a bigger size would be helpful.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Ya as every one else said, a bigger size would be easier on the eye's *lol*


----------

